# Vorgangsweise beim Löschen von Ordner die benutzt werden



## dg87 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich hätte eine Frage. Ich habe mir den ein oder anderen Befehl für Linux rausgesucht um die aktuellen Prozesse rauszusuchen. Allerdings bin ich beim kombineren etwas blöd.

Ich habe im root bei meinem glassfish Server den Ordner nodes, den ich gerne löschen möchte, damit ich einen restore machen kann. Diesen Ordner kann ich nicht löschen mit rm -r bzw. rm -rt, weil dann die Meldung kommt dass die Ressource Busy ist.
Ich gehe davon aus dass noch User drauf zugreifen. Kann ich nur diese Zugriffe auf diesen Ordner irgendwie eleminieren bzw überprüfen?

LG DG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

das wundert mich jetzt etwas, dass die Meldung kommt. Normalerweise kannst du (im Gegensatz zu Windows) auch Dateien und Ordner löschen, egal ob die wo offen sind oder nicht.
Hast du auch genügend Rechte zum löschen des Ordners? Hast du es auch schon per "sudo" versucht?

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Schau dir mal "lsof" an, das zeigt an, welche Prozesse auf welche Dateien zugreifen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## dg87 (1. Dezember 2014)

Erst einmal vielen dank für die Antwort.
Ja ich war auch verwundert und normal klappte das auch bei den anderen Testservern.
Aber mit sudo hab ich es noch nicht versucht, das werde ich als nächstes probieren.

Danke dir


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Dezember 2014)

Du musst den Ordner mit rm -rf löschen. Das f steht dabei für force.


----------

